# Not so much a recipe



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

as a heads up. Know most on here has redbud trees in full bloom now. The green pea like pods will come. If you pick them early enough while they are tender and small, they saute up just like snow peas in a stir fry. Do your own googling and research. Give them a try if you want. And it's a fact, they're cheaper and more plentiful.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

The Yule Gibbins of P&S gona have to try that one WD thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man! We have Redbuds all over here! Never knew the pods were edible.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for not putting up a link and suggesting that we do our own searching. My search lead me to find that the unopened flower buds can be used as a caper substitute. I wish I'd have known this a month or so back, but I definitely have prior knowledge for next spring.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

plot, doing your own research limits liability in case somebody croaks will etin the pods. The link wasn't added since I don't know how. Besides you found somethin I missed on the capers thing. Thanks. I'll revisit some sites. The blooms are supposed to be good for something also.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Too funny wd. Posting a link is simple, type in this:  then paste in an address, then typ...weeds.com/eastern-red-bud-pea-pods-on-a-tree/,


> The flowers can be pickled. They have a slightly sour taste and are high in Vitamin C . They’re a pleasant addition to salads and can also be used as a condiment. The unopened buds can be pickled or used as a caper substitute. The seed is about 25% protein, 8% fat and 3% ash.


----------

